# Milbro style and patent.....



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a "milbro" catapult that says merlin on the handle instead of milbro, the patent number tallys up with milbro and it looks identical but it says merlin, I posted this on the general slingshot forum without realising there was a vintage section, maybe someone on here could shed some light on why it says merlin, I've had it over 40 years and still have the original leather pouch that was attached to it, I'm not looking to sell it, just curious about the name.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a collectors item. The impressive thing is the fact that you have had it for 40 years. 
"Flatband " our resident vintage expert will be along soon. Or you could send him a PM.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm hoping somebody can shed some light on it ???? the wonderful world of Google is drawing a blank


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Never saw one like that Bud. Mr. Bird has a nice collection of European Catties. Hopefully he'll see this. He should be able to help you.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

Flatband said:


> Never saw one like that Bud. Mr. Bird has a nice collection of European Catties. Hopefully he'll see this. He should be able to help you.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I have sent him a PM but not heard back from him, somebody somewhere must have heard of this ????


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

First an apology, I have just noticed Sportingshots post saying he has sent me a PM, I am not aware of having a PM before imagine my surprise and embarrassment to find people have been sending me PMs for years and I had no idea, sincere apologies to all concerned. You have a rare fork, it is only the second one I have seen, I own the other. The style of lettering is contemporary with similar thin lettering on standard Milbros from the last period of production, that's most of the 1970s and into the early 1980s when the original company folded. There are other rare original Milbro variants these include Victor and Hotshot. As far as I am aware the exact reason for these special editions remains a mystery.


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

I can't remember buying it as anything special, just a standard milbro like everyone else had, it's taken a few fork hits and could do with a clean, I think I'll just hide it away and stop mucking about trying to fit bands to it ????, thank you for giving me a bit more information


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got yourself a good one Sportingshot! I never even knew of these other Milbro names. I guess we still have a lot of surprises waiting for us in this "Vintage " part of the sport! Nice job Mr. Bird.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Great info Mr bird!


----------



## Jan_Solo (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello, folks!

I know this is an old thread and maybe not the place to post, but I lost my dad last year and have finally found the will to go through and re-home some of his belongings. In his fishing bag I came across various hunting/fishing knifes, air guns, etc., but there were also 3 slingshots: a black widow I can remember using when I was younger, a blue plastic Italian one, and one of these Merlin Milbro catapults. I'm not a collector so I'm going to keep the black widow, but I feel like somebody else would appreciate the unique contents of his bag more than I will. After a quick google search, I came across this forum/thread and thought it would be best to offer it to the people here. Not looking to rip anyone off (or be ripped off myself), I'd just like it to a good home for a fair price.

Please get in touch if anyone's interested (or to shout at me for posting in the wrong place)!

Cheers, 
Jan Jnr.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Jan - welcome to the forum. Try posting this and any other slingshots that you want to sell in the classifieds section.

Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my dad over 20 years ago and continue to think about him every day.


----------



## Jan_Solo (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you, Tobor. I will!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nels (Nov 12, 2021)

Jan_Solo said:


> Hello, folks!
> 
> I know this is an old thread and maybe not the place to post, but I lost my dad last year and have finally found the will to go through and re-home some of his belongings. In his fishing bag I came across various hunting/fishing knifes, air guns, etc., but there were also 3 slingshots: a black widow I can remember using when I was younger, a blue plastic Italian one, and one of these Merlin Milbro catapults. I'm not a collector so I'm going to keep the black widow, but I feel like somebody else would appreciate the unique contents of his bag more than I will. After a quick google search, I came across this forum/thread and thought it would be best to offer it to the people here. Not looking to rip anyone off (or be ripped off myself), I'd just like it to a good home for a fair price.
> 
> ...





Jan_Solo said:


> Hello, folks!
> 
> I know this is an old thread and maybe not the place to post, but I lost my dad last year and have finally found the will to go through and re-home some of his belongings. In his fishing bag I came across various hunting/fishing knifes, air guns, etc., but there were also 3 slingshots: a black widow I can remember using when I was younger, a blue plastic Italian one, and one of these Merlin Milbro catapults. I'm not a collector so I'm going to keep the black widow, but I feel like somebody else would appreciate the unique contents of his bag more than I will. After a quick google search, I came across this forum/thread and thought it would be best to offer it to the people here. Not looking to rip anyone off (or be ripped off myself), I'd just like it to a good home for a fair price.
> 
> ...


I be interested in them if still for sale 07842333811 ring me or Text me if still got and for sale 👍🏼


----------

